# Chrome Internetseiten brauchen ewig zum laden



## royaldoom3 (14. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich hab das Problem, dass wenn ich eine zufällige Internetseite öffnen will die Seiten erst nach 10-15 Sekunden anfangen zu laden oder es ein Fehler mit "ERR_SSL_VERSION_INTERFERENCE" anzeigt.
In der Zeit wo die Seite nicht lädt, habe ich ein weißen Screen in Chrome  wo dann zuerst unten links steht "wartet auf -Seite die man öffnen will-" und anschließend "Eine sichere Verbindung wird hergestellt.." 

Entweder die Seite öffnet sich nach den Meldungen dann nach 10-15 Sekunden oder es kommt die Errormeldung mit den Interferencen. PC hab ich vorhin frisch formatiert und Windows 10 Pro neu installiert. Das Problem mit den Seiten hatte ich aber vor der Neuinstallation bereits auch schon ab und zu mal. Dieses Problem tritt nicht auf speziellen Seiten auf sondern zufällig egal welche Seiten man aufmacht. Jemand eine Idee ?

Virensoftware ist Kaspersky Total Security drauf, die neuste Version


----------



## Malkolm (14. Juli 2018)

Setze chrome://flags/#tls13-variant auf disabled


----------



## royaldoom3 (14. Juli 2018)

Danke, hab jetzt seit 2 Stunden dieses TLS deaktiviert und scheinbar funktioniert jetzt alles. Frag ich mich wieso diese Einstellung diese Probleme macht und wieso es diese Funktion überhaupt gibt geschweige denn aktiviert ist . Bin bestimmt nicht der einzige der diese Probleme hat

// OK jetzt hab ich ab und zu noch die Probleme das manche Seiten den Error "ERR_CONNECTION_RESET" sagen. Mit Edge kann ich aber normal auf die Seite drauf . Wenn ich Chrome dann restarte läuft die Seite auch wieder. Weiß jemand da noch zufällig Rat?


----------



## royaldoom3 (17. Juli 2018)

Hab weiterhin noch den Fehler mit "ERR_CONNECTION_RESET", kann da jemand helfen? Die ganzen Methoden im Internet bzw die ich unten aufgelistet habe, habe ich bereits ausprobiert, keine hat geholfen:

Methode 1: Zeitliche Aufhebung des Antivirenschutzes
Methode 2: MTU-Setup (Maximum Transmission Unit), "netsh interface ipv4 set subinterface “Name Ihres Netzwerkadapters” mtu=1472 store=persistent"
Methode 3: Chrome Verlauf und Cache gelöscht  (Hab nach der Formatierung Chrome frisch installiert und da auch schon die Meldung erhalten)
Methode 4: Proxy Einstellung geprüft, sind keine eingetragen
Methode 5: Router neugestartet

Liegt dann da irgendwas beim Routing von meinem Anbieter Telekom? Komischerweise wenn ich Chrome neustartet geht es dann aber wieder für paar Minuten bis dann der Fehler wieder auftritt, Chrome restart und es läuft dann wieder.. Aber kann ja nicht sein das ich alle 5-10 Minuten Chrome restarten muss ..


----------



## royaldoom3 (20. Juli 2018)

Push, keiner eine Idee? Ist echt nervig


----------



## royaldoom3 (15. Februar 2020)

Ich krame den thread noch mal auf. Hab zwar jetzt kein Fehler mehr mit "ERR_SSL_VERSION_INTERFERENCE" , aber viele Internetseiten laden sehr langsam . Bei Chrome steht unten links dann auch immer nur "Warten auf .." und dann halt die Internetseite bzw das Routing über die jeweiligen unter domains. Das dauert dann so zwischen lädt direkt oder dauert bis zu 5 Sekunden. Gestern zB hat ganz Random plötzlich Amazon.de gefühlt 15 Sekunden gebraucht zu laden. Oder Youtube funktioniert erst und mittenmal lädt die Startzeit wenn man refresht auch wieder lange. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich den PC auch mal neu aufgesetzt, da NVME verbaut. Mit Cleaninstall und aktuellsten Win10 Pro x64 1909 Version. 

Alle Treiber sind auch soweit aktuell, BIOS aktuell falls das auch vielleicht ein Übertäter sein könnte bzgl Lan Controller. als AV läuft Kaspersky Total Security 2020 auf Stock einstellungen, Internetverbindung läuft über eine Fritzbox 7590. Vor 2 Wochen von einem Speedport W724V gewechselt, dort war das Problem aber auch schon. Also am Router liegts nicht.

Internet ist VDSL100, kommen auch komplett an (105 Mbit/s Down, 40 Mbit/s up laut Speedtest). Latenz 7ms. Daran sollte es dann auch nicht liegen. Jemand eine  Idee was das sein kann? Nebenbei funktioniert über CMD auch der "tracert" befehl nicht. Der erste Hop zum Router geht natülich da heimnetz aber dann kommen nur Sternchen mit Zeitlimit überschritten


----------



## fotoman (15. Februar 2020)

Außer die allseits üblichen Dinge mal zu testen fällt mir da nichts ein.
- Surfen (oder ein Tracert, falls das unter Windows reproduzierbar zu Problemen führt) mit Linux (USB-Livestick)
- Surfen mit Smartphone/Tablet

Wenn mind. eins funktioniert:
- Kaspersky runterwerfen (und zwar vollständig). Wer weiss, was der alles verdreht
  Ein "Methode 1: Zeitliche Aufhebung des Antivirenschutzes" macht vermutlich nur das, was es beschreibt und deaktiviert nicht alles, was die "Total Security" noch so im System anstellen mag.
- in der FB mal andere Nameserver konfigurieren (oder FF nutzen und dort Secure DNS aktivieren)

Wenn beides zum selben Problem führt, dann u.U. noch
- IP6 in der FB deaktivieren (darf ohne VPN nichts machen, aber man weiss ja nie)
und danach leider den Telekom-Support kontaktieren.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (15. Februar 2020)

Also für mich hört sich das nach einem Problem mit dem DNS Server an. Versuche mal temporär 8.8.8.8 (nicht auf Dauer verwenden!).


----------



## royaldoom3 (17. Februar 2020)

@fotoman 

Surfen über Tablet läuft alles schnell, betrifft nur den PC hier. Ich denke auch das es wohl am Kaspersky liegt. Hatte Kaspersky über Programm schließen mal beendet, war aber weiterhin langsam da wohl wie du schon schreibst trotzdem im Hintergrund irgendwas läuft. Dann wenn ich mal Zeit hab deinstalliere ich Kaspersky und schaue obs schneller läuft

@DIY-Junkie

anderen DNS hab ich schon probiert, zwar nicht 8.8.8.8 aber bei ipv4 1.1.1.1, alternativ 1.0.0.1 und bei ipv6 2606:4700:4700::1111 sowie alternativ 2606:4700:4700::1001 .. sollen wohl die schnellsten sein? Macht aber kein Unterschied ob man alles auf automatisch bzw Providereigenen DNS nimmt oder manuell mit denen nachhilft.. Denke wie fotoman schon geschrieben hat liegts wohl am Kaspersky. Wobei ich das schon seit 3-4 Jahren nutze und vorher nie so lange ladezeiten hatte


----------

